#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  29 сентября Культура

## Светлана

Сегодня в 00.35 (мск, в других городах уточняйте) по каналу Культура покажут документально - художественный фильм про Александру Давид-Нил.

----------

